# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > سوال: تبدیل کد

## Hashemvp

سلام دوستان
ایا نرم افزار یا وب سایت چیزی هست ک کد های ویبی دات نت رو به F#‎ تبدیل کنه؟

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## esibarnamenevis

منم در مورد تبدیل وی بی به سی شارپ میخواستم 
یه برنامه تلفن داخل سایت گرفتم که وی بیه میخوام تبدیل کنم

----------


## erfan_urchin

> منم در مورد تبدیل وی بی به سی شارپ میخواستم 
> یه برنامه تلفن داخل سایت گرفتم که وی بیه میخوام تبدیل کنم


 بفرمایید اینم سایت برای تبدیل وی بی به سی شارپ و برعکس

----------


## esibarnamenevis

سلام  پس سایتش کو؟

----------


## erfan_urchin

ای وای ببخشید یادم رفت سایتشو بزارم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بفرمایید
http://converter.telerik.com

----------

